
There Are Now More Shows Streaming Than There Are on Broadcast or Cable - bookbinder
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/12/streaming-shows-outnumber-broadcast-cable-1202027973/
======
vonseel
Someone recently commented elsewhere that they were tired of paying for
streaming access to a bunch of shows nobody wants to watch, and they wanted
access to the most popular movies/network shows/whatever.

I didn't comment then, but FWIW: some of the best shows available are now
streaming originals from Netflix, Prime, etc. If you haven't checked out
specifically any of the Netflix originals, you're missing out. It's a complete
replacement for the non-sports watcher.

As posted in response elsewhere below, here's a list of Netflix's best work:

    
    
      - Stranger Things
      - Narcos
      - The OA
      - The Haunting of Hill House
      - Marvel series. All of them!
      - GLOW
      - Ozark
      - Altered Carbon
      - American Vandal
      - 13 Reasons Why
    

Also good:

    
    
      - Atypical
      - Love
      - Flaked
      - Maniac
      - Master of None
      - Chef's Table
      - Making a Murderer
    

This is by no means a complete list, you can find that here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_original_programs_dist...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_original_programs_distributed_by_Netflix)

I tried to skim through it and provide my own short list of what I really
liked, so this is just one person's opinion.

~~~
throwaway98121
We recently binge watched both seasons of Stranger Things. Stranger Things and
Altered Carbon on Netflix and The Marvelous Mrs Maisal and The Expanse on
Amazon have been my most enjoyed shows this year.

~~~
vonseel
The Expanse was good! Fair disclaimer: I canceled Netflix recently, due to
unhealthy amount of binge-watching... hence the list above. I have not heard
of some of these newer titles. It seems some of them didn't make it through
NFLX's recommendation system to my homescreen, because I have never heard of
Marvelous Mrs Maisal but that has been out for a while.

~~~
throwaway98121
Marvelous Mrs. Maisal is on Amazon, not Netflix. Amazon also picked up season
4 of The Expanse after SciFi cancelled it. Good for them. Who needs cable???

------
pgrote
It is funny how the thing that is breaking the cable stronghold is the same
thing that will bring it back. By 2020 there will be at least 15 competing
streaming services backed by large entertainment companies.

How many subscriptions will people end up paying for then? Someone will then
have the idea to consolidate it into one or two packages. Rinse, repeat.

~~~
booleandilemma
This time it’s without commercials, at least.

I recently watched plain old tv again (after not watching any for several
years) and I can’t believe we used to put up with those! It was like I
suddenly turned off my adblocker.

~~~
conanbatt
Its truly incredible. I also had to stop using ad-block due to some work-
related regulations, and I should demand compensation from the state on that.

What is most noticeable to me is how wasteful advertising is. I've seen some
of the same ad 1000 times, and im just not going to buy that damn car. I cant
drive!

~~~
xur17
> I also had to stop using ad-block due to some work-related regulations, and
> I should demand compensation from the state on that.

I'd love to hear more about this if you don't mind.

~~~
conanbatt
I work in healthcare: any plugin with access to your rendered pages is a
massive liability.

~~~
pjc50
Interesting that having ads profile the browser - and in many cases the ads or
metrics have access to the page - isn't. I wonder if you could persuade them
to drop a few domains at the router.

~~~
Terretta
Get the IT guy to switch to Zscalar, Adguard, or similar ad blocking DNS:

[https://adguard.com/en/adguard-
dns/overview.html](https://adguard.com/en/adguard-dns/overview.html)

At home, I believe the software defined mesh routers from Eero offer a
subscription with Zscalar’s malware and ad blocking DNS, 1Password Family, and
VPN.

------
rapnie
Tangential. Streaming TV has given us many benefits. More choice, watch at any
time, pause, save for later ('record'), etc.

But I am wondering how much that has increased energy consumption for watching
TV and having the internet as its backbone?

~~~
Tsubasachan
LED screens use less power than old CRT TVs.

~~~
rapnie
Well, yes. But I was more interested in the energy requirements for getting
the signal to your home.

------
21
On Netflix most of their own series are low production value crap. I don't
even bother checking them anymore even if the subject sounds interesting,
unless I hear about them in the media first.

This can't be good for them in the long run if the Netflix name becomes
associated with filler content.

~~~
sigi45
Not everything can be that good, unfortunate.

There have never been too many Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad or StarTrek
Voyager.

But Netflix has still lots of other shows to over. They just have all Star
Trek series. They buyout really good shows (Like Black Mirror) and there
catalog is only growing.

That for only 10,- Euros. Spotify costs me the same!

I bought DVDs and rented VHSrs before. I don't mind paying it to Netflix and
other Streaming services instead.

I do believe that the quality and availability got higher and the prices are
cheaper than ever.

And btw. for a german person, it is the first time ever that i can watch it
all in the OV. Even when you had something similiar to a usa cable
subscription, you could not switch the language. Now its a nobrainer.

Glories Times :-)

~~~
WalterBright
There was a ton of "made for TV" content in the 70's and 80's, for example, TV
movies. It has all vanished. It's not even on imdb.com. I wonder why nobody is
streaming it.

On the other hand, I've noticed that record companies are reaching further and
further into their back catalogs, even going back into the 1950s, and re-
releasing on CDs long unavailable stuff.

(I notice this because I often buy thrift store records, wondering what is on
them. There are some really nice forgotten gems.)

~~~
mosj3
I tried watching the first season of Star Trek TNG recently and couldn't get
through two episodes. Things get dated I guess.

~~~
WalterBright
I don't think good music ever gets old.

I like the old TOS with its campiness, but even when TNG was new I found it
unwatchable.

In general, though, TV shows don't age well. Even Mission Impossible from the
60's, well regarded at the time, looks silly today.

------
mosj3
It's no more the age of info overload but sensory and stimulation overload.

All cultures have a handful of the same stories they replayed to themselves
for thousands of years. Now we somehow believe all this bullshit "variety" is
required to entertain ourselves. It isn't true and it will break down.

~~~
icebraining
You should tell that to the ancient Greeks, with their yearly competitions for
new plays, and dozens of playwrights. Sophocles alone wrote a hundred and
twenty plays, and he had a much smaller potential audience than someone
writing for Netflix.

